# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Арабские и андалузские лошади

## Vanya

*Фотографии арабских и андалузских лошадей Войтека Квиатковского. Он является автором и издателем самых известных в мире книг об арабской породе лошадей. В этой области у него довольно много опыта. За 25 лет он собрал довольно внушительную библиотеку фотографий об этой породе в Польше.*
Арабская лошадь впервые появилась на Аравийском полуострове. Благодаря особой форме головы и высокой посадке хвоста, эту породу узнают во всем мире. Это также одна из самых старых пород – археологические раскопки показали, что похожие на арабских лошади обитали еще 4500 лет назад.
Андалузская лошадь, также известная как чистокровная испанская лошадь, была выведена на Пиренейском полуострове. Ее предки жили здесь тысячелетиями. Отдельная андалузская порода появилась в 15-ом веке, и с веками ее внешний вид мало изменился.

----------

